# Betta DIY mason jar tanks...



## NewbieFishMarty (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello all, just thought I would share something disturbing I came across on Pinterest today, seems like a lot of people are attempting to make Diy mason jar tanks for Bettas. I say "tank" but in reality they are just mason jars filled with water and some rocks to house a betta, they are looked at as just a decorative accent piece to add to your home.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

There is a "terrible tanks" thread in the habitat sub forum with plenty of absurd, tiny, terrible 'tanks'. I've seen bettas put in wine glasses and cut vodka bottles...


----------



## Thalanaya (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok so in over thinking this post I was like ... I hope its a 5 gallon Mason jar.... do those even exist? to Amazon!!! ohh look there is a 2 gallon one on a stand it even has a faucet for drinks ( http://www.amazon.com/ChefLand-Geor...458330506&sr=8-10&keywords=5+gallon+mason+jar) 

wow that would make water changes easy can I get a heater in that? how about a filter... 2 gallons not too bad is it? 

Then common sense took over what if the spout began to leak... though easy water changes might not be worth the risk.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Some people ave used 1-3g spigot/spout jugs/fruit punch/whatever containers like that. To make it a safe tank the spout is siliconed over so no longer use-able. If you fail to silicone seal it over, it WILL leak with time. All these things are mage with cheap Chinese rubber that will leak with time.
If you tried using the valve to do a water change you'd likely pull out a lot of the substrate and have a mess.


----------

